# Neue Maschinenrichtlinie Grundkonzepte



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich sitze hier gerade an Angeboten für Maschinen die erst nächstes Jahr gebaut werden, also nach der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie.
Dabei sind mir einige Fragen zu den Konzepten aufgekommen, die ich gerne mit euch rege Diskutieren möchte, und bitte daher um rege Beteiligung.

Ich denke mal nicht das ich der einzige hier bin der sich damit beschäftigen muss.

Vorab zu mir: bin meist im Sondermaschinenbau tätig, die Maschinen sind meist zwischen 2m*2m bis 4m*5m (aber auch größer und kleiner), die Angaben sind notwendig um meine Problemstellung zu verstehen.

Not-Aus und Schutztüren sollen in Zukunft alle an ein PNOZ-Multi, sowie ein BG-Zugelassener Betriebsarten-Wahlschalter mit Schlüssel für AUTO,EINRICHTEN, KALIBRIEREN zusätzlich ein 3Stellungs-Zustimmtaster.

Bei Auto müßen alle Türen geschlossen sein: volle Sicherheit.
Beim Einrichten darf immer nur eine Türe geöffnet sein, Betrieb nur bei drücken des Zustimmtasters.
Zur Info: Früher gabs bei mir einen Betrieb, egal welcher nur bei geschlossener Schutztüre, dies ist aber so nicht mehr zulässig, es sei den ich weise nach das alle Massnahmen z.B. einstellen der Ini's auch ohne Luft gehen würden. Sollte der Einrichter bei irgendeiner Tätigkeit gezwungen sein, wie es heute üblich ist einen Überbrücker einzusetzen, so stehe ich in der Haftung.

Jetzt gibt es ja die Forderung das immer nur eine Bewegung ausgeführt werden darf, wenn man aber kein Mobil-Panel hat, wie soll der Einrichter jetzt die Bewegung starten (Pult ist z.B. vorne an der Maschine), wie habt Ihr das gelöst.

Weiterhin kann ich zwar in der SPS den Zustand des Betriebsartenwahlschalters abfragen, aber ich könnte trotzdem beim drücken des Zustimmtasters ja mit der SPS die Automatik starten, da das Programm nicht "Save" ist.

Bei einem Maschinenbauer wo ich tätig bin (die bauen die Schränke selber) werden zwar Mobile-Panels eingesetzt aber ohne den Zustimmtaster zu verwenden. So bin ich zur Zeit der Meinung gut wäre es nur mit einem Mobil-Panel mit integriertem Zustimmtaster. Das wollen aber einige Kunden nicht haben, die bestehen auf ein festes Pult.
Ich sehe bei meinen Anlagen zur Zeit durch PNOZ, Panel usw schon Mehrkosten gegenüber heute von 3-5k€. Ich sehe das so, das derjenige der die Vorschriften umsetzen will, keine Aufträge mehr erhält weil zu teuer.

So genug getextet:

Nomals die bitte um rege Beteiligung das dieses Thema sehr viele Leute hier betrifft , auch wenn die es vieleicht noch nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2008)

Da wirft sich mir ach die Frage auf, wie ein Einrichter z.Bsp. einen Initiator an einem Luftzylinder einstellen soll, wenn er mit einer Hand immer den "Totmanknopf" in der Hand hält und diesen drückt. Für mich sind das alles sowas von unpraktische Richtlinien, daß man sich ohnehin fragt, wie man das noch realisieren soll. 

PS: Zum Totmanschalter, den drückt dann immer eine 2. Person und der Einrichter stellt am Zylinder. Das erhöht doch die Sicherheit an der Anlage nicht, oder?


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ralle,

deswegen ja die Diskussionsrunde. Manche Sachen sind schlichtweg nicht umsetzbar weil Praxisfremd. Was brauche ich qualifizierte Einrichter wenn ich dem nicht zutrauen kann auf seine eigenen Finger aufzupassen.

Im dem Betriebszustand wäre z.B. zu prüfen ob das Hauptluftventil anbleiben darf, und nur die Freigabespannung der Ventile beim drücken des Freigabetasters vorhanden ist. Dann könnte man alles bei vorhandenen Druckluft einstellen aber keine Bewegung ausführen (Ausser die Handbetätigung am Ventil, die bei den meisten in der Gefährdungsanalyse fehlt)


----------



## kermit (3 Oktober 2008)

hab ich also mal kurz reingeschaut:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/site/de/oj/2006/l_157/l_15720060609de00240086.pdf

na, ja, die 63 Seiten geben viel Anlass zu Diskussionen und Frust.

unter 1.2.1 lese ich z.B.:





> Bei kabelloser Steuerung muss ein automatisches Stillsetzen ausgelöst werden, wenn keine einwandfreien Steuersignale empfangen werden; hierunter fällt auch ein Abbruch der Verbindung.​


Warum das ausgerechnet bei kabelloser Steuerung so sein soll? Dieser Satz hat genauso für kabelgebundene (Fern-)Steuerungen zu gelten. Was sind das für Deppen, die so einen Müll formulieren?
Und was ist ein einwandfreies Steuersignal? Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Bei redundant ausgeführten Schutztürkreisen vielleicht ...


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Bei kabelgebundenen Freigabetastern oder Not-Halt würde ein Drahtbruch zum auslösen der Sicherheit führen.
Bei den Funksystemen muss durch zyklisches Abtasten sichergestellt sein, das man z.B. mit dem Sender nicht dem Empfangsbereich verlässt, und beim drücken auf den Not-Halt nix passiert. Oder ich stehe mit der Bedienung hinter em Schaltschrank und der Empfang wird durch Servos o.ä. gestört. Das Signal muss halt stabil sein, bei Unterschreiteung des Empfangspegel darf halt der Not-Aus dadurch nicht verzögert auslösen.

Also da sehe ich die wenigsten Probleme, da die Funksteuerungen das bei entsprechendem SIL/KAT immer erfüllen.


EDIT: Ich hätte vieleicht deutlicher aufführen sollen, die Umsetzung betrifft uns nicht nur mit der Maschinenrichtlinie sondern z.B. auch die DIN EN ISO 14121-1
und alle anderen anzuwendenden Sicherheitsrelevanten Vorschriften die den Maschinen/Steuerungsbau betreffen.
Die in Kraft tretende Maschinenrichtlinie stellt in der Menge der neuen Vorschriften nur einen besonderen Meilenstein dar !.


----------



## Safety (3 Oktober 2008)

*Zustimmtaster*

Hi,
es gibt auch Zustimmtaster mit Zusatztasten auf dem Markt oder auch Fußschalter die die gleiche Funktion haben! Dann hat der Bediener die Händefrei und kann bei Gefahr Abschalten!
Weitere Möglichkeiten um z.B. nur zu beobachten sind Mobile Zweihandsteuerungen.

Und ist es so Falsch wenn der Bediener hier noch mal eine zusätzliche Sicherheit hat?


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Der Bediener hat maximale Sicherheit.
Es geht um den Einrichter, der z.B. bei offener Türe etwas einstellen muss.
Manchmal braucht man halt zwei Hände in der Praxis.
Fussschalter sind zwar möglich aber halt nicht immer praktikabel.

Zweihand ist klar, hab ich auch schon vorher eingesetzt, z.B. bei Pressen zum einrichten bei offener Schutztüre.

Das Problem wäre aber , das ich eventuell mehrere Sachen bei einer Maschine haben könnte , was noch teuerer wird.


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2008)

Safety schrieb:


> Hi,
> es gibt auch Zustimmtaster mit Zusatztasten auf dem Markt oder auch Fußschalter die die gleiche Funktion haben! Dann hat der Bediener die Händefrei und kann bei Gefahr Abschalten!
> Weitere Möglichkeiten um z.B. nur zu beobachten sind Mobile Zweihandsteuerungen.
> 
> Und ist es so Falsch wenn der Bediener hier noch mal eine zusätzliche Sicherheit hat?



Sicherheit ist prima, aber doch mit Vernunft oder?
Normalerweise dürfte ein Automechaniker niemals seine Hände in einen PKW-Motorraum reinstecken, wenn der Motor läuft. Das geht auch nicht immer oder? Also was macht der denn dann?


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sicherheit ist prima, aber doch mit Vernunft oder?
> Normalerweise dürfte ein Automechaniker niemals seine Hände in einen PKW-Motorraum reinstecken, wenn der Motor läuft. Das geht auch nicht immer oder? Also was macht der denn dann?


 

Genau das nehme ich auch immer als Beispiel, aber nicht nur der Mechaniker kann das, sondern jeder kann in den laufenen Keilriemen packen. Jeder kann sich mit der Bohrmaschine die Haare vom Kopf reissen. 
Warum läuft eine Flex weiter obwohl die mir aus der Hand gefallen ist....
Tausende Sachen passieren im Altag .
Auf der Sicherheitsschulung wurden Zahlen genannt
Jährlich 6000 Tote durch Asbest, aber nur 600 tödliche Arbeitsunfälle.
4000 Tote im Jahr durch Grippe, ist eine Impfung Vorschrift, nee die muss man auch noch selber zahlen.
Geht mir bei der Diskussion nicht darum Geld bei der Sicherheit zu sparen,
aber wo sind die Grenzen für Eigenverantwortung ???
Bald muss ich auch verhindern das sich einer die Schutztüre nicht vor den eigene Kopp haut.


----------



## Safety (3 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sicherheit ist prima, aber doch mit Vernunft oder?
> Normalerweise dürfte ein Automechaniker niemals seine Hände in einen PKW-Motorraum reinstecken, wenn der Motor läuft. Das geht auch nicht immer oder? Also was macht der denn dann?



   Dieses Beispiel hab ich schon oft gehört, es ändert aber an den Normen nichts. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht leichter wird und nicht immer besser. 


> Jabba
> Der Bediener hat maximale Sicherheit.
> Es geht um den Einrichter, der z.B. bei offener Türe etwas einstellen muss.
> Manchmal braucht man halt zwei Hände in der Praxis.
> ...


 In vielen Betrieben ist der Bediener auch der Einrichter.
  Jabba eigentlich hast Du ja schon die Lösungen für dein Problem, nur es scheint Dir zu teuer. Ich denke wenn man dem Endkunden erklärt was Ihr damit erreichen wollt und warum Ihr das so gemacht habt, habt Ihr gute Chance die Maschine dann doch zu verkaufen, den der Betreiber hat die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Safety schrieb:


> Jabba eigentlich hast Du ja schon die Lösungen für dein Problem, nur es scheint Dir zu teuer.


 
Faktisch ist mir das egal was es kostet, so lange sich alle daran halten .
Ich verwehre mich nur dagegen das in der Industrie mit Unsummen irgendwelche Deppen daran gehindert werden ihre Finger überall reinzustecken. Es gibt immer ein Restrisiko, natürlich muss die Sicherheit an erster Stelle stehen, aber wann ist ende der Fahnenstange ?? 

Es geht mir hier darum , einige Leute zu nachdenken zu bringen bzw. für das Thema zu sensibilisieren und um Erfahrungsaustausch. Vieleicht sehe ich manche Dinge mal wieder viel zu genau, vieleicht gibt es einfache Lösungen die praktikabel und auch zulässig sind.



Safety schrieb:


> In vielen Betrieben ist der Bediener auch der Einrichter.


 
Da spricht ja auch nix gegen, die Verantwortlichen haben hoffentlich dann auch die Bedienungsanleitungen der Maschinen gelesen. Dort steht für solche Zwecke die (hoffe ich für den Maschinenhersteller) Forderung nach einer qualifizierten Ausbildung und Einweisung.


----------



## Safety (3 Oktober 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier darum , einige Leute zu nachdenken zu bringen bzw. für das Thema zu sensibilisieren und um Erfahrungsaustausch. Vieleicht sehe ich manche Dinge mal wieder viel zu genau, vieleicht gibt es einfache Lösungen die praktikabel und auch zulässig sind.



Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde das Thema sehr gut und Erfahrungsaustausch bringt uns allen sehr viel, sieht man ja auch an den anderen Themen! Nur es wird immer schwarze Schafe geben denen das alles Egal ist, aber das ist nicht die mehrheit das kann ich Dir bestätigen. Die meisten machen sich genau solche gedanken wie Du! Und der absatz unserer Dreistufenzustimmtaster nimmt stark zu!


----------



## kermit (3 Oktober 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Bei kabelgebundenen Freigabetastern oder Not-Halt würde ein Drahtbruch zum auslösen der Sicherheit führen.
> ...


bei Schlagtasten rot auf gelb hatte ich schon, dass das Betätigungselement nicht mehr das Schaltstück erreichte. Und bei mit Wasser bzw. Reinigungsmittel vollgelaufenen Steckverbindungen entwickelte auch schon so manche Maschine ein reges Eigenleben

Da wir Sondermaschinen machen: i.d.R. gibt der Endkunde die Sicherheitsstandards vor. Bzw. insbesondere die Verletzung derselben. Und da hab ich meinen persönlichen Brechreiz in Form eines Schutztürüberbrückungs(schlüssel)schalters gerade hinter mir.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Oktober 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> bei Schlagtasten rot auf gelb hatte ich schon, dass das Betätigungselement nicht mehr das Schaltstück erreichte.


 

Auch wir hatten diese Erfahrung, seitdem sind Schlagtaster bei uns von Pilz. Die erkennen, ob der Betätiger auf dem Kontaktblock sitzt

z. B. 
http://www.pilz.de/products/operating_monitoring/pit/f/pitestop/s/00618/index.de.jsp?itemId=400304


MfG


----------



## Safety (3 Oktober 2008)

*Inca*

Es gibt auch andere Wege das Problem mit den Kontakten zu umgehen! 

http://files.jokab.com/07_web_e_stops/DE_INCA.pdf


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Auch wir hatten diese Erfahrung, seitdem sind Schlagtaster bei uns von Pilz. Die erkennen, ob der Betätiger auf dem Kontaktblock sitzt
> 
> z. B.
> http://www.pilz.de/products/operating_monitoring/pit/f/pitestop/s/00618/index.de.jsp?itemId=400304
> ...


 
Genau da fängt für mich der Sicherheitsgedanke an, das Problem ist schon lange bekannt, warum gibt es erst seit kurzem Lösungen ? Warum sind die alten Taster noch erlaubt?

Relativ kleine Änderungen verhindern einen Störfall.


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2008)

Dank Hinweis von Safety eine gute Gegenüberstellung der alten zur neuen Richtlinie .

Sicherheitshandbuch Moeller-Electric
http://www.user.fh-stralsund.de/~emasch/1024x768/Dokumentenframe/Kompendium/Sicherheitshandbuch/sicherheitshandbuch.zip

BIA Report der BG 
Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen – Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/rep2_08.pdf 

Manipulation von Schutzeinrichtungen
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep05/manipulation_schutzeinrichtungen/ReportGesamt.pdf

50MB inclusive Produktkatalog und Sicherheitshinweisen von Jocab
http://files.jokab.com/13_web_other/DE_Safety_Handbook.pdf

Handlungsleitfaden Maschinen und Anlagensicherheit (neu nach Hinweis von Safety)
http://anlagensicherheit.portal.bgn.de/files/8965/HLF_Ausgabe_1-2008.pdf


Anzuwendende Normen für Maschinen laut Maschinenrichtlinie – Übersicht aus dem Amtsblatt der EU
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2008:215:0001:0058EDF
.
Betriebssicherheitsverordnung für z.B. die Betreiber der Anlagen
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/betrsichv/gesamt.pdf

Link zu den BG`s mit den BIA Reports usw.
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/index.jsp

Bundesanstalt für Arbeitsschutz http://www.baua.de/

Systemhandbuch Safty-Integrated von Siemens
https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...nl/TkxOTczOQAA_17711888_HB/safety_intenet.pdf

https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...QAA_17711888_HB/Nachtrag_safetyintegrated.pdf

Gefährdungsbeurteilung und sicherheitstechnische Bewertung (TRBS 1111) 
http://www.baua.de/nn_57244/de/Themen-von-A-Z/Anlagen-und-Betriebssicherheit/TRBS/pdf/TRBS-1111.pdf?

Manipulation von Schutzeinrichtung Vortrag von Schmersal.
http://vdsi-bergisch-land.bzg.vdsi.de/sitefiles/downloads/c137/Vortrag_Manipulationen.pdf

Bericht Sonderbetriebsarten
http://www.elan.de/elan/opencms/html/de/press/index.html?id=33

PDF von Schmersal zu den Sonderbetriebsarten
http://www.kasbase.schmersal.de//bilddata/broschue/k-info/b_cmspp1.pdf

Optoeletronische Schutzeinrichtungen eine gute Beschreibung von Sick
(Alte Norm, mit Übersicht Normen A/B/C und Kategorien)
Siehe Anhang

Auswahl und Anbringung elektromechanischer Positionsschalter für Sicherheitsfunktionen der BG
Download Sistema Software zur berechnung PL der BG​Beispiele zur Anwendung von Sistema

Prüfen von elektrischen Maschinen alte Fassung Prüfliste nach EN 60204-1 (1998) 
Neue fassung : Prüfliste nach EN 60204-1 (2007)

Sammlung Maschinenbau-BG kurze Beschreibungen zu den Themen
ich habe alle aufgenommen, auch wenn einige nicht zum Thema passe.
Verketten von Maschinen zu Produktionsanlagen
Geräte- und Produktsicherheitsgesetz – GPSG
Auswirkungen des
Geräte- und Produktsicherheitsgesetzes – GPSG auf den
Handel mit Gebrauchtmaschinen in Deutschland
Funktionale Sicherheit programmierbarer elektronischer
Steuerungssysteme mit Sicherheitsfunktionen (PES)
Prüfen von Arbeitsmitteln
entsprechend Betriebssicherheitsverordnung - BetrSichV
Bestellen von Schaltschränken mit Steuerungen
bei Fremdunternehmen
Checklisten für die Überprüfung von Werkzeugmaschinen
Tätigkeitsbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilung
für Arbeitsplätze an Maschinen und Produktionsanlagen
Die neue EG-Maschinen-Richtlinie 2006/42/EG
Konkretisierung von Binnenmarkt-Richtlinien
durch harmonisierte europäische Normen
DIN EN ISO 12100 ersetzt DIN EN 292
Informationen zum Stand der Erarbeitung von TRBS
EN ISO 13849-1
Steuern mit berührungslos wirkenden Schutzeinrichtungen
an größeren Alt-Pressen
Checkliste für die Überprüfung von Arbeitsmitteln

Neu im April:
Liste und Linkliste von Dipl.Ing Hans-J. Ostermann

Neu : Linksammlung Ingenieurbüro Lauer !! Sehr umfangreich

Neu dezember 2009
Beispiele EN 13849 von Schmersal


----------



## Safeexpert (21 Oktober 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Genau da fängt für mich der Sicherheitsgedanke an, das Problem ist schon lange bekannt, warum gibt es erst seit kurzem Lösungen ? Warum sind die alten Taster noch erlaubt?
> 
> Relativ kleine Änderungen verhindern einen Störfall.


 
NUn genau die Frage kann man sich im ganzen Maschinenbau stellen, warum werden nicht kleine Maßnahmen durchgeführt um Sicherheit zu erreichen.
Die Hersteller von Sicherheitsgeräten und -bauteilen lernen auch. Bei vielen dieser Geräte wird jedoch auch sehr oft ein Fehler ausgeschlossen was jedoch nicht immer der Praxis entspricht. Bei dem von dir angesprochenen Thema zum Not-Aus Taster (Jetzt übrigens eher Not-Halt genannt) ist es so, das die meisten dieser Taster mit einem Aufbaugehäuse verkauft und angebracht werden . Bei dieser Ausführung kann das hinten dem Schaltaster angebracht Schaltelement sich nicht lösen. Betroffen sind nur Taster die in ein Pult oder einer anderen Gehäuseform eingebaut werden wo die eine größere Einbautiefe herrscht.
Im übrigen sind es eher die kleineren Firmen die sich zum einen mit der Sicherheit sehr gut auskennen (Pilz, Jokab, ELAN....) die dann Lösungen anbieten. Die meisten Taster verkaufen Moeller und Siemens... bieten hierzu keine Lösung an oder sind sich dessen auch nicht bewusst weil sie genug anderen Krempel haben und daher dies nur ein kleies Randthema ist und nicht beachtet wird.
Bei Themen zur sicherheitwendet euch doch an einer dieser Firmen und dort seit ihr gut aufgehoben was diese Fragen betrifft.


----------



## demerzel (23 Oktober 2008)

@jabba:

könntest du mal einen link reinstellen für diesen betriebsartenwahlschalter?
danke.


----------



## ETechniker (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht - ich kenn zwar die neue Maschinenrichtlinie nicht im Detail, kann aber hier ja mal berichten, wie das ganze Thema Einrichten bei uns zur Zeit behandelt wird.

An unseren Bedienpults gibt es einen Schlüsselschalter um die Schutztüren zu überbrücken - folgende Vorgehensweise: Modul auf Halt - Schlüsselschalter drehen - Schutztüren öffnen. Über das MP370 kann dann im Einrichtmodus eine Funktion nur ausgeführt werden, wenn gleichzeitig die Bewegungsfreigabe gedrückt wird. 
Also Bewegungsfreigabe + Zylinder ansteuern = Zylinder fährt. Läßt der Bediener bzw Einrichter die Bewegungsfreigabe wieder los, schaltet das Hauptluftventil wieder ab und übers Bedienpult können keine Funktionen mehr angewählt werden. 

Der Zylinder bleibt in der Stellung stehen und der Ini kann mit beiden Händen eingestellt werden.

Dieses System funktioniert in Anlagen mit Rot/Blau Konzept genauso wie in Anlagen mit PNOZ-Multi. 

In meiner gesamten Elektriker-Laufzeit ist es noch nie vorgekommen, dass ich einen Ini einstellen hätte müssen und dabei noch eine Hand auf dem Zustimm-Taster gebraucht hätte.

Grüße 
ETechniker


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2008)

@demerzel
Siehe fa Schmersal

http://www.kasbase.schmersal.de//bilddata/broschue/k-info/b_cmspp1.pdf


----------



## demerzel (23 Oktober 2008)

super bericht, danke.


----------



## Safety (19 November 2008)

Hallo @All,
da es bei diesem Thema um die Neue Maschinenrichtlinie geht und also auch um die 13849, würde mich Interessieren wer von euch vorhat die BGIA Software Sistema für den Nachweis und die Dokumentation einzusetzen?


----------



## demerzel (19 November 2008)

@safety

ich habe vor diese software zu nutzen.
ciao


----------



## Safety (19 November 2008)

@demerzel
hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit der soft gemacht wenn ja wie findest Du das alles?


----------



## demerzel (24 November 2008)

hallo,

ich habe sie mir bisher nur angeschaut - aber sieht ganz gut aus.
blöd wird es anfang die ganzen bibliotheken aufzubauen.
vllt könnte man dazu hier eventuell einen eigenen thread aufmachen mit eigenem tutorial und wer lust hat kann ja seine biblio. hier reinstellen.
ciao


----------



## Safety (4 Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wir werden hier Makros erstellen für unsere Artikel und auch ganze Sicherheitsfunktionen, die man dann einfach aus der     Bibliothek auswählen kann.


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

*Sonderbetriebsarten*

*Sonderbetriebsarten*

*Neue Möglichkeiten für Konstrukteure und Maschinenbediener*

Wie erleichtert man dem Einrichter oder dem Bediener einer Maschine die Arbeit und gewährleistet, dass er beim Einrichten oder nach einer Formatverstellung einerseits sicher arbeitet, andererseits aber beste Sicht auf den Prozess hat und notfalls eingreifen kann? Die neue Maschinenrichtlinie schafft – unter genau definierten Bedingungen – die Voraussetzung für die Nutzung von Sonderbetriebsarten: eine Möglichkeit, die der Konstrukteur in Anspruch nehmen sollte. Frank Schmidt 

Üblicherweise sind für eine Maschine zwei Betriebsarten vorgesehen, die in den einschlägigen C-Normen wie der DIN EN 12417 definiert sind. Während die Produktion, das heißt der eigentliche Bestimmungszweck der Maschine, im Automatikbetrieb bei geschlossener Schutzeinrichtung erfolgt, gibt es für Einstell- und Justierarbeiten nach einem Werkstückwechsel oder einer Formatverstellung den Einrichtbetrieb. Hier kann der Bediener bei geöffneter Schutztür, deutlich verlangsamter Geschwindigkeit und weiteren Sicherheitsmaßnahmen in den Prozess eingreifen, um die Maschine für den Automatikbetrieb vorzubereiten. Die meisten Maschinen, an denen Einrichtarbeiten zu erledigen sind, bieten diese Möglichkeit an. 
*Zwei Betriebsarten sind nicht genug *

Die Praxis zeigte jedoch, dass diese Auswahl für viele Maschinenarten und für bestimmte Aufgaben des Einrichtens und Parametrierens nicht ausreichend waren – vor allem bei Bearbeitungszentren. Die Hersteller und mehr noch die Anwender dieser Maschinen wünschten sich weitergehende Möglichkeiten. Die Normungsgremien haben sich daraufhin mit diesem Wunsch befasst und entsprechende Regelungen getroffen: Eine Ergänzung (Amendment 1:2006) der DIN EN 12417 („Werkzeugmaschinen – Bearbeitungszentren“; deutsche Fassung) sieht als weitere Betriebsart den „Erweiterten manuellen Eingriff“ vor, der auch als Betriebsart 3 bezeichnet wird. 
Gedeckt wird deren Einsatz durch einen Passus im Anhang I der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie (2006/42/EG; 1.2.5: „Wahl der Steuerungs- und Betriebsarten“): Wenn die für die vorhandenen Betriebsarten genannten Voraussetzungen betrieblich nicht anwendbar sind, kann man auch mit anderen Schutzmaßnahmen, die über den Steuerungs- oder Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgelöst werden, einen sicheren Arbeitsbereich gewährleisten. 
*Betriebsart 3: Erweitertermanueller Eingriff *

In der Betriebsart 3 kann der Anwender – sofern er entsprechend geschult und unterwiesen wurde – die Maschine bei geöffneter Schutztür betreiben. Ihm steht dann eine reduzierte Auswahl an Maschinenfunktionen zur Verfügung, die er nur aktivieren kann, wenn er einen Zustimmschalter am Handbediengerät gedrückt hält. Die Geschwindigkeit der gefahrbringenden Bewegungen ist zwar reduziert, aber höher als in Betriebsart 2, und automatische Zuführungen für den Werkstück- oder Werkzeugwechsel sind nicht in Betrieb. 
Auf diese Weise kann der Bediener also einzelne Werkstücke mit der Maschine bearbeiten, dabei den Prozess verfolgen und die Maschinenfunktionen ohne eine Sichtbehinderung durch die trennende Schutzeinrichtung einstellen. Da er bei diesen Aufgaben mit einer Hand den Zustimmschalter gedrückt halten muss und mit der anderen die Bedienheit der Maschine betätigt, ist gewährleistet, dass er nicht in den Gefahrenbereich greift. Auch die vorgeschriebene Schulung und Unterweisung schärft das Risikobewusstsein. 
*Nicht alle Wünsche erfüllt *

Damit war schon eine wesentliche Erleichterung für die Bediener erreicht, ohne das Sicherheitsniveau zu gefährden. Aber es gab noch immer Wünsche der Maschinenhersteller und -betreiber, die durch die Betriebsart 3 nicht abgedeckt wurden. Genauer gesagt: Bei der Anwendung stellte sich heraus, dass es bei bestimmten Einsatzfällen noch immer zu Problemen kam – zum Beispiel wenn der Bediener eines großen Bearbeitungszentrums einen verdeckten Referenzpunkt anfahren möchte oder wenn er die Maschine für Hinterschneidungen am Werkstück einrichtet. 
In diesen Fällen kann der zu beobachtende Prozess länger andauern. Der Bediener aber muss den Zustimmschalter dauerhaft gedrückt halten und es ist bei den realistischen Zeiträumen für die Einrichtarbeiten nicht ausgeschlossen, dass seine Hand vom Zustimmschalter abrutscht oder durch das dauerhafte Drücken verkrampft. Dann wird die Bearbeitung unterbrochen, und es kann zu Störungen oder Fehlern am Werkzeug kommen. Darüber hinaus ist es gerade bei hochwertigen Bearbeitungsvorgängen und bei der Hochgeschwindigkeitsbearbeitung nicht sinnvoll, die Parametrierung bei reduzierter Geschwindigkeit durchzuführen: Diese Prozesse sind oft auf definierte Geschwindigkeiten angewiesen. Last but not least braucht der Bediener bei der Vorbereitung komplexerer Bearbeitungsvorgänge oft beide Hände – zum Beispiel wenn er den Anstellwinkel des Werkzeugs und zugleich die Verfahrgeschwindigkeit einstellt. Dann bleibt keine Hand mehr frei, um den Zustimmschalter gedrückt zu halten. 
*Betriebsart 4: Prozessbeobachtung *

Auf der Basis dieser Überlegungen und Einwände aus der Sicht von Herstellern und Anwendern haben sich die gesetzgeberischen Gremien darauf geeinigt, eine zusätzliche Betriebsart zu akzeptieren, sofern entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen werden. Diese – vierte – Betriebsart wird als „Prozessbeobachtung“ definiert, und sie erlaubt den Betrieb der Maschine bei geöffneter Schutztür, ohne dass man einen Zustimmschalter gedrückt halten muss. 
Die Betriebsart 4 wird in den Normen noch nicht behandelt. Jedoch gibt es ein Dokument des Fachausschusses „Maschinenbau, Fertigungssysteme und Stahlbau“ der Metall-BG Nord-Süd, das die Rahmenbedingungen für die Anwendung der neuen Betriebsart absteckt. 
*Unterschiede zwischenBetriebsart 3 und 4 *

So ist zum Beispiel ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen den beiden Betriebsarten 3 und 4, dass es in Betriebsart 3 zwar eine (im Vergleich zu Betriebsart 2) erweiterte, aber dennoch absolute Höchstgrenze für Drehzahlen und Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten gibt, während für die Betriebsart 4 die maximalen Grenzwerte von den Notwendigkeiten des Prozesses bestimmt werden und deshalb auch höher liegen können. Man spricht hier von der prozessnotwendigen Geschwindigkeit. 
Zu den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gehört neben der Abschaltung der Automatikfunktionen wie des automatischen Werkzeugwechsels und sicher überwachte reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten auch die Tatsache, dass nur besonders geschultes Personal zur Anwahl dieser Betriebsart befähigt ist. Dies muss auch durch eine separate Anwahl dieser Betriebsart, etwa mit einem zweiten Schlüsselwahlschalter, gewährleistet sein. Zudem darf diese Betriebsart nur gewählt werden, wenn es dafür zwingende technologische Notwendigkeiten gibt, wenn die jeweilige Aufgabenstellung also mit den Betriebsarten 1 bis 3 nicht zufriedenstellend zu erfüllen ist. Dann muss man, so lautet die Sprachregelung, die „Unvermeidlichkeit“ dieser Betriebsart nachweisen. 
*Der Betreiber steht in der Pflicht *

Die Betriebsart 4 nimmt somit auch den Maschinenbetreiber in die Pflicht – und das ist ganz im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie. Die zusätzliche Betriebsart gibt dem geschulten Bediener die Möglichkeit, im unmittelbaren Blickfeld des Prozesses, zum Beispiel mit einem Handbediengerät, die Werkzeuge einzustellen oder zu verfolgen, ob die Bearbeitungsparameter stimmen. 
*Elektronischer Schlüssel für einzelne Betriebsarten *

Für die praktische Umsetzung dieser Regelungen hat die Schmersal Gruppe einen neuen Schlüsselwahlschalter entwickelt, der über einen zusätzlichen RFID-Transponder verfügt. Der Transponder erlaubt die Umschaltung der Maschine vom Automatikbetrieb in eine Sonderbetriebsart. Die Berechtigung zur Umschaltung kann dabei individuell über die RFID-Codierung definiert werden. So kann der eine Bediener einen Schlüssel benutzen, der die Umschaltung in den Einrichtbetrieb (Betriebsart 3) erlaubt, während ein anderer Bediener, der entsprechend geschult und unterwiesen wurde, die Maschine mit seinem Schlüssel auch in Betriebsart 4 betreiben darf. Weitere Berechtigungsstufen können ebenfalls über den Schlüsselwahlschalter vergeben werden. Dieser elektronische Schlüssel ist somit ein einfaches und sicheres System, das eine differenzierte Vergabe von Zugangsberechtigungen erlaubt. 

Quelle : http://www.sui24.net/pi/index.php?StoryID=105&articleID=122542


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2009)

Hi,
  es handelt sich aber hier um eine C-Norm 
  DIN EN 12417 („Werkzeugmaschinen – Bearbeitungszentren“; deutsche Fassung)
    Und neu ist dieser Gedanke auch nicht siehe Anhang 1 Ausgabe 2/03
  Und auch nochmal im Anhang, Anforderungen an den Betriebsartenwahlschalter siehe 3.2.1 !


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2009)

Da fehlt mir immer noch der stinknormale Handbetrieb, also ein einzelnes Verfahren von Aktoren bei *geschlossener* Schutztür. Hab ich das nun überlesen oder ist das den DIN-wütigen, weltfremden, anscheinend rein theoretisch aufgewachsenen Normierern einfach zu pille-palle um erwähnt zu werden?


----------



## jabba (3 Januar 2009)

Handbetrieb ist im Sinne der Sicherheitstechnik keine "Betriebsart".
Prinzipiell kannst Du ja bei geschlossen Türen machen was du willst.
Ob man nun bei Hand etwas verriegelt oder nicht muss man selber festlegen. 
Der Handbetrieb , die Automatik und z.B. Tippbetrieb gehören alle in die Betriebsart "normalbetrieb" das heisst volle Sicherheit.

Das problem ist hier der Begriff "Betriebsart" der jetzt für uns programmierer von je her Hand/Automatik usw beschrieben hat, und jetzt für die Sicherheitsfunktion verwendet wird.
Vieleicht wäre hier ein Begriff wie z.B. "Sicherheitsbetriebsart" oder "Sicherheitsniveau" die bessere wahl gewesen.


----------



## kermit (5 Januar 2009)

zur Auflockerung mal eine Sache, wo der DIN-Prüffinger nicht lang genug war, um das Gefährdungspotenzial aufzudecken:
http://brennessel.blogsport.de/imag...tzungen_bei_Masturbation_mit_Staubsaugern.pdf

siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisverletzungen_bei_Masturbation_mit_Staubsaugern

nun hoffe ich, dass das nicht eine Hoax ist - und ich nicht der allerletzte, der davon Kenntnis erlangt hat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2009)

...also Kermit das geht ja garnicht, was nicht alles so passieren kann und wie man zu einen Dr. Titel gelangt. Unglaublich....


----------



## Gaida (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der "Kobold" hat mich inspiriert und ich möchte das Thema "Sicherheit" einmal anders betrachten.

Spielen wir hier nicht Gott ? Greifen wir hier in die Evolution ein ?

Wie war das noch mit dem Darwin.... die Lebewesen passten sich Ihrer Umgebung an, bzw. wer das nicht konnte ist hinten runtergefallen. So gab es immer eine Entwicklung.....

Wenn wir jetzt die Umgebung an den Menschen anpassen entwickeln wir uns dann zurück? Werden wir dümmer ?

Evtl. sollten wir darüber nachdenken unsere Maschinen und Computer so zu gestalten das diese auch von z.B Hunden bedient werden können....das wäre in jedem Fall weitsichtig .

....vielleicht ist das ja auch der "bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch" für den Kobald aus W..... ich hab auch einen


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

AKTUALISIEURNG LINKLISTE

Eine neue gute Seite wurde am Ende hinzugefügt !


----------

